# 14 Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Contest Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Our *14 Blades Blu-ray Giveaway Contest* winner is:

:fireworks1::fireworks2:*willis7469*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

arty:arty:arty:

Willis7469 wins a free Blu-ray copy of the feature film _14 Blades_, compliments of *Starz/Anchor Bay* and *HTS*! 

*Congratulations Willis7469!*​


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats to Willis7469! :T


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Woo Hooo Willis!!! Welcome to the winners club. Let us know how you like it. :yes:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

:T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi guys. Thank you! I meant to voice my appreciation to all earlier, but we've been crazy busy having lost my wife's aunt to huntingtons disease a few days ago. Special lady. Will be missed a lot. 

However, despite all that, I am looking forward to spinning that movie. Some mixed reviews, but I'll have to decide myself! I also thought I may try an experiment, and share my good fortune with you guys who tossed your hat in the ring too. Once I've watched this movie, I thought I might put in a box and for less than the cost of a blu ray rental, mail it to one of the contestants, and then he can mail to the next and so on. I think it would finally end up with asere. If I'm not mistaken? He "come from the land down unda". That would sit fine with me, since I would have forgotten this contest, had he not bumped. ...just an idea. 
Thanks again guys, and HTS/starz.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

A very cool gesture and good idea! Pay it forward…


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That is a nice gesture! :T:T


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thx guys! Gotta watch that baby 1st. Just for the record though, if I'm lucky enough to win the chane giveaway, I'll only be sharin with my neighbors! Lol


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats Willis7469 !


----------

